# CCD Recipe



## Redoid (Jan 16, 2016)

My first brew with the Clever Coffee Dripper was quite nice, but lacked some body. I used 20g of coffee (quite coarse) and 300ml of water, with a temperature of 92c, then left for 3:00.

Do you recommend brewing for a longer period of time?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I brew for 35min, fine grind. Brew with hotter water, rinse the brewer if you like (I don't always bother) with water right off boil, discard & then in with the brew water ASAP.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

MWJB beat me to it, ha ha! Was just going to point you towards a long running thread on CCD's whereby longer steeps get mentioned and recommended:

Here


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

You are using a 66.6g/l brew ratio so the coffee certainly shouldn't lack body. What coffee is it?

There a plenty of places within the 3 - 35min brew time range where you should hit something decent. But i would recommend at least 10 mins. This gives it some time to develop body and sweetness. I would add the brew water straight off the boil into the clever then add the coffee on top - let it settle and gently dunk any coffee that floats on the top.

Even after 10mins the coffee will still be extracting slowly and can move in and out of tasty zones along the way. Not all coffees will be good at x minutes, some will some won't. A degree of experimentation with grind size and brew times is required.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

After selling my CCD last year, I've gone and bought another one. My colleague has got into coffee and making 2 aeropresses back to back has become a ball ache. Plus the CCD is minimal clean up.

I tend to favour the longer brew.

The recipe I used to use was approx 15-17g (measuring at work) 280ml water.

Grind Aeropress fine (a bit coarser than espresso).

Water in first straight off the boil, then grinds on top. Gently pushing under the surface.

Brew 20-30mins.

My question is what would you grind on a Lido3 about 4 notches? Is it worth pushing the grinds under or just leaving them?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't aim to sink the grinds, they'll do that of their own accord, just give them a quick stir at the surface to break up any clumps & so you can't see any dry grinds.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers MWJB. I knew this would be up your alley.

Is 4 notches on the Lido3 a good ball park or go finer?

Most people tend to be dosing 18-20g, I know there's no such thing as set rules but is it a good starting point.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi guys, can some one explain the method of adding coffee to water? I've never heard of that, especially when people seem so set on low drip kettles and pouring the water over the coffee evenly and slowly.

I just got a CCD this weekend. Been using Raves fudge blend. 12g coffee to 200ml water. Coffee in first then water, stir and steep for 3 mins. Lovely and smooth result but will be trying out some of the recipes above.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You don't need to pour the water over a CCD slowly & carefully, unless you are doing a full on drip brew with the CCD on a carafe/mug to start with.

Usually people use the CCD as an 'immersion' brewer (despite "dripper" in the name), ideally you want all the water in contact with all the coffee at about the same time, or near as possible.

If you put a small amount of coffee in a CCD, then slowly pour water over it, there is a big well underneath the grounds & and for the first part of the brew, liquid is dripping through the bed, so you're doing a half drip/half immersion. Then what has steeped above the bed, then also has to drain through it. This can make over-extraction more likely.

Adding the water first (quickly, off boil), then in with the coffee, means there is no flow through the bed (until draw down, which only adds a small % & can't be avoided), the brew is pushed more towards immersion. Takes longer to hit a sweet extraction, but once your grind is in the ball-park (fine drip) it's very consistent. The more drip/flow you have, the more potential variability.

You could add the coffee first & then all the water quickly, a quick stir full depth of the brewer (without tearing the paper), but I'd do this with bigger brews.

I like Clever brews for their sweetness & clarity, but if you like something else & are achieving that, that's cool.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Weirdly, I've found that for a short steep time ~2 mins works better than 3.

I usually do water first although with very fresh coffee it can be hard to get it immersed due to all the gas released pushing upwards, especially when grinding fairly fine.

Regrettably, I do not have patience for long brew times here at work


----------

